# Snake attack



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

check that out!


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

i remember seeing that one it britty crazy


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

did you see that little stunt at the end of the video? "hey brother, here, have some of my AIDS"


----------

